# Danfoss FU



## Farinin (17 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
wer weiß ob die Möglichkeit besteht, einen 230V Wechselstrommotor an eine Danfoss VLT 6000 anzuschließen?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2006)

kommt auf den Motor drauf an.

Wenn es ein echter Wechselstrom-Motor ist (mit Hilfswicklung und Kondensator, 4 Anschlussleitungen / Klemmen)), dann geht es nicht.
Oft werden aber Drehstrom-Motoren (230/400V) in Dreieck geschaltet und mit einem Kondensator in der Steinmetzschaltung an 1x230V betrieben.
Diesen Motor kann man problemlos am FU betrieben, egal wie der FU heisst


----------



## Kurt (21 Februar 2006)

Wenn man möchte, dass einem der Kondensator um die Ohren fliegt, dann kann man das so machen wie Hr. unregistriert schreibt.

Kondensatormotor am FU ist Mord!

kurt


----------



## Farinin (21 Februar 2006)

OK Motoren mit Kondensator sehe ich ein, aber wie schließe ich dann an? N am FU vorbei?


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2006)

Sieh mal hier nach:

http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Products/Frequency+Converter.htm?menuItem=58&Segment=MC&Next=detail&linkInIframe=true&category=http%3a%2f%2fmcliterature.danfoss.com%2fWebPublish%2fmain.do%3fseries%3dVLT%2b6000%2bHVAC%26country%3dDE%26language%3dde%26dyn_Lang%3dDE


----------



## Farinin (21 Februar 2006)

@ Ralle
Ich bin mal deinem Link gefolgt, doch leider komme ich da nicht weiter. Verweißt dieser auf mein Problem oder nur zur Danfoss Homepage?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2006)

Thema Steinmetz-Schaltung

sollte heissen: kann OHNE KONDESATOR am FU betrieben werden


----------



## Suschi-S7 (1 März 2006)

also mir is nich bekannt das man nen normalen 230V Motor an nen FU anschließen kann. Es sei den man hat nen Extra FU dafür.

Wenn Du den an nen normlen FU anschließt geht der wegen der unsymetrischen Last auf Störung.


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2006)

@Faranin

Mein Link verweist auf die Bedienungsanleitung, bzw. die Dokumentationen von Danfoss. Darin ist auch ein Anschlußbild vorhanden.


----------



## Werner54 (6 März 2006)

*Steinmetz => FU*

Hallo,

das kann aber schiefgehen!

Motoren, die in Steinmetzschaltung (mit Kondensator) wunderbar schnurren, neigen bei Anschaltung an Frequenzumrichter (natürlich nur ohne Kondensator, aber 3-phasig) speziell bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zu Temperaturproblemen!


----------



## Immergewinner (6 März 2006)

Werner54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das kann aber schiefgehen!
> 
> Motoren, die in Steinmetzschaltung (mit Kondensator) wunderbar schnurren, neigen bei Anschaltung an Frequenzumrichter (natürlich nur ohne Kondensator, aber 3-phasig) speziell bei niedrigen Drehzahlen zu Temperaturproblemen!


 
Kannst du das auch begründen?

Motoren die in Steinmetzschaltung am 1~ 230V - Netz betrieben werden sind im allgemeinen ganz normale Drehstromasynchronmotoren (wie oben schon erwähnt). Wenn ich nun so einen Drehstromasynchronmotor in der richtingen Schaltung an einen richtig dimensionierten FU installiere, woher sollen dann die Temperaturprobleme in diesem speziellen Fall kommen?
Klar wenn ich einen Motor _zu_ langsam betreibe und der Kühlluftstrom nicht ausreicht bekommt jeder Motor Temperaturprobleme aber das hat nichts mit der Steinmetzschaltung und/oder dem Kondensator zu tun.

Gruss


----------



## Werner54 (7 März 2006)

*Temperaturprobleme*

Hallo,

@immergewinner
Schön wär's, wenn Temperaturprobleme das einzig gefährliche an solchen Aktionen wären. Natürlich funktionieren fast alle Versuchsmotoren in Schulen und Ausbildungsstätten mit allen möglichen Schaltungen, dafür sind sie ja schließlich vorgesehen. 
Probleme gibt es erst in der Praxis:
Nichtlineare Last, zu wenig Kühlluft, falsche Strombegrenzung, Schweranlauf, Über-/Unterdimensionierung, häufiger Anlauf usw.
Mit größeren Motoren (über 3kW) fängt das erst richtig an.

Also: Bei kommerziellen Anwendungen keine teuren Experimente!


----------



## Immergewinner (7 März 2006)

Sorry, ich verstehe das jetz nich ganz. Drehstrommotore die mit einem FU betrieben werden sind Standardanwendungen und das seit mindestens 15 Jahren schon, ich versteh nich was das mit "Experimenten" zu tun haben soll? In meiner Firma betreuen wir seit 16Jahren Pumpenregelungen mit bis zu 400KW Motoren und das Funktioniert (24h/365Tage), fast jeder Aufzug hat heutzutage einen FU.
Die Argumente nichtlineare Last, falsche Strombegrenzung, Schweranlauf, Über-/Unterdimensionierung und häufiger Anlauf kann man hier nicht gelten lassen denn Sachen wie Schweranlauf, Strombegrenzung kann man weitestgehend durch richtige Parametrierung kompensieren (z.B. bei Danfoss optimal). Die Dimernsionierung muss immer stimmen egal ob mit oder ohne FU und nichlineare Last ist im Normalfall kein Problem (z.B. bei Pumpen)

Gruss


----------



## Werner54 (7 März 2006)

*Stadard mit FU*

Hallo,

Drehstrommotoren mit Typenschildern mit Bemerkungen wie z.B. 70µF Anlauf/55µF Betrieb am FU machen daheim im Heizungskeller wahrscheinlich keine Probleme. Beim Kunden würde ich Equipment verbauen, wo das drin ist, was draufsteht.


----------



## Immergewinner (7 März 2006)

Werner54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Drehstrommotoren mit Typenschildern mit Bemerkungen wie z.B. 70µF Anlauf/55µF Betrieb am FU machen daheim im Heizungskeller wahrscheinlich keine Probleme. Beim Kunden würde ich Equipment verbauen, wo das drin ist, was draufsteht.


 
Seit wann gibt es Drehstrommotore mit Anlauf- und Betriebskondensator?
Ich gleaube du verwechselst da so einiges....

Gruss


----------



## MSB (7 März 2006)

Also so ganz verstehe ich die letzten Postings auch nicht,
insbesondere die von "Werner54".

Seit wann hat ein Drehstrommotor in irgend einer Form Kondensatoren,
die genannte Steinmetzschaltung ist auch nur eine Trickschaltung mit einem
Kondensator um einen normalen Asynchron-Drehstrom Motor an 230V Wechselspannung zu betreiben.
Woher da "besondere" Temperaturprobleme, die ich nicht bei jedem x-beliebigen Drehstrommotor bei niedrigen Frequenzen habe verstehe ich auch nicht.
Auch gebe ich "Immergewinner" recht das FU's in sämtlichen Leistungskategorien mittlerweile absoluter Standart sind, auf jeden Fall aber meilenweit entfernt von einen Experimentierstadium.

Und was soll der Unterschied des FU's und den Zusammenhängen sein,
ob ich jetzt einen 0,18kW oder einen 400 kW Umrichter betreibe, außer das die Drähte dicker werden?


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 März 2006)

Hallo,
ja, das versteh ich auch nicht, so wie MSB schreibt, ist das mit der Steinmetzschaltung, ein stinknormaler Drehstromasynchronmotor, warum soll der schlechter mit einem FU arbeiten


----------



## lefrog (7 März 2006)

Hallo!

Drehstrommotor an FU macht sicherlich kaum Probleme....
Ich denke eher, dass, wie der Fragesteller auch meinte, die Anschaltung von Wechselstrommotore (evtl. auch mit Anlass und/oder Betriebskondensator) an einen Drehstrom FU das Problem sein werden... Dieses ist natürlich nicht so ohne weiteres möglich...

Auch denke ich ist das Betreiben eines Drehstrommotors in Steinmetzschaltung an einem Einphasenumrichter problematisch... 

Bleibt die Frage... Was hat der Fragesteller vor? 
Einen Wechseltromotor (Universalmotor) oder einen Kurzschlußläufer mit Hilfsphase (Kondensatormotor) an einen FU anschließen?

Generell muss ich Werner54 zustimmen: Zusammenbauen was zusammen gehört. Ich halte nichts von Flickschusterei. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## MSB (7 März 2006)

Eigentlich weiß ich genau genommen keinen Grund warum ein Kondensatormotor für Wechselstrom nicht an einem handelsüblichen FU funktionieren kann / sollte.

Effektiv habe ich schaltungsmäßig folgende Reihenfolge:

FU (U) -- C (Kondensator) -- L (Spule) -- FU (V)
|-------- L (Spule) --------------------- |

was im Prinzip schaltungsmäßig einer Sinusdrossel oder LC Filter entspricht, die ich für fast jeden FU bekommen.
Und an dieser sind auch herkömmliche MP-Kondensatoren.

Also was kann jetzt eigentlich definitiv dagegen sprechen?

Ob das nun gebastel ist oder nicht lassen wir mal dahingestellt.


----------



## 3Scode (13 September 2006)

ich habe schon mal ein  einen Gleichstrommotor in Reihenschalltung (universal-Motor verhält sich wie ein Wechselstrommotor, das verbreiteste haushaltmotor Staubsauger mixer...)mit einem FU Frequenzumrichter problemlos gesteuert. meinst du das vielleicht?​


----------

